# Instalar salida auricular a TV



## chugus (Jun 1, 2010)

Buenas.. escribo por aqui ya que necesito conectar al TV auriculares y me encuentro con que no tiene esta opcion.
Buscando en el foro encontre un post parecido donde comentan que se instala una ficha hembra plug que tiene una "chapita" que conmuta entre el plug de salida mismo y los parlantes del TV.

Todo esto esta OK. El problema es como hacer para bajar la potencia de salida, porque supuestamente los parlantes del TV estan amplificados y el auricular se me satura con el minimo volumen.

Se me ocurrio que podria conectar una resistencia en serie de unos 100ohms en la salida que corresponde a los audifonos y con eso bajaria la potencia?

Es posible? de que potencia seria la R? Estaria haciendo "malfuncionar" la etapa de potencia?

Espero que me puedan dar una mano..

Muchas Gracias

Saludos!


----------



## chugus (Jun 5, 2010)

Gente ya tengo la ficha conectada al TV y pasa tal cual dije arriba... el auricular se satura al minimo volumen...

Si alguien me puede dar una mano os agradeceria mucho.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 5, 2010)

Hola.

Este es el esquema del audífono de mí computadora.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## chugus (Jun 6, 2010)

Ok... es mas o menos lo que tenia pensado, colocar una R de 100 ohm en serie...

Una consulta. Porque pones una resistencia variable en vez de un potenciometro?

Gracias.
Leandro.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 6, 2010)

Hola.

Los audifonos para la computadora traen ese potenciómetro (es un potenciómetro que está conectado cerca de los parlantes del audífono, de manera que el usauario puede controlar el volumen fácilmente, ya que está cerca de la mano.)

La resistencia de 100 ohm es para cuando el potenciómetro esté en 0 ohm., los parlantes no sobre carguen el circuito amplificador del TeVe.


Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Alguno audífonos para computadora en el mismo luga donde está el potenciómtro está el micrófono para la computadora.


----------



## chugus (Jun 7, 2010)

> La resistencia de 100 ohm es para cuando el potenciómetro esté en 0 ohm., los parlantes no sobre carguen el circuito amplificador del TeVe.


Eso lo entiendo perfectamente, no hay dudas. Cuando la R variable esta en 0ohm el realidad estaria en 100ohm y no sobrecarga en circuito amplificador.


Mi duda es en cuanto a la imagen que pusiste en la primer respuesta ya que no esta configurado como pote sino como una R variable. 

Quiero saber si te has equivocado o es un pote en vez de una R variable lo que has puesto ahí.

Ver el archivo adjunto 34526

Saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 7, 2010)

Hola.

Un potenciómetro es una resistencia variable.
Hay varios tipos (formas) de resistencias variable. Por ejemplo, los controles de volumen, las de tipo de prefijado o preset (se usan para fija un valor de resistencia).
Hay de tipo dobles, triples que cuando mueves el eje los dos o tres potenciómetros varían en el mismo valor (teóricamente), son llamado potenciómetro en tandem o algo así.
Busca en las tiendas de electrónica un potenciómetro como el que aparece en la foto de los audífono para computadora.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## chugus (Jun 10, 2010)

No nos estamos entendiendo....



> Un potenciómetro es una resistencia variable.


Eso está mas que claro... estoy de acuerdo.

Lo que no estoy de acuerdo es como configuras el pote. 
A ver, en tu imagen estas poniendo la pata 1 en la entrada de la señal, el punto medio lo unis con la pata 3 y esa es la salida. Lo que estarías configurando el POTE como RESISTENCIA VARIABLE.

Yo creo que eso estaría mal, deberia ser de la siguiente manera: 
La pata 1 tal cual como la has puesto en la entrada de señal, el punto medio a la salida (hacia los parlantes) y la pata 3 a masa. Lo que quedaría configurado como POTENCIOMETRO.

Ahora volviendo a mi pregunta...
¿El control de volumen que tienen los auriculares es un POTE en configuracion de RESISTENCIA VARIABLE o en configuracion de POTENCIOMETRO?

Saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 10, 2010)

Hola.
En configuración de resistencia variable, ya que el potenciómetro está en serie con la carga.

Como puedes ver en el dibujo el terminal del medio del potenciómetro está unido a un terminal extremo, lo que hace que el potenciómetro funcion como una una resistencia variable.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## chugus (Jun 11, 2010)

> En configuración de resistencia variable


Eso es lo que te queria hacer entender desde un principio , que veas la diferencia entre las dos posibilidades.

Gracias por colaborar en mi hilo.
Saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 11, 2010)

Hola. 
Yo pensé que el gráfico era suficiente para explicar la configuración.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

